# The Jesnew-Chapter 3: “When the boat meets a facel



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Jesnew-Chapter 3: “When the boat meets a f*

gawldangit man. finish the boat and story. I find myself acting like a kid about to pizz mahself waiting to read and see the finished product!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Jesnew-Chapter 3: “When the boat meets a f*

indeed, ALOT of freakin time and a lttle money is being put into this hull.


it is going to be a favorite at the 08' Rally for sure! (you ARE going to make it arent you?  )





L.R.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The Jesnew-Chapter 3: “When the boat meets a f*



> gawldangit man. finish the boat and story. I find myself acting like a kid about to pizz mahself waiting to read and see the finished product!


Sorry man...There is just too much to include and not enough down time to do it in. I beat my estimated time by about 5 days getting this much posted. There is sooo much to write about. I really wanted to pull up to the Gheenoe shop this weekend and show it off, but other events were in order. The final episode is in production. Hold it in just a little longer.  Maybe try to cross you legs or manually pinch it off.  What ever you do, don't think of running water, the sound of a flushing toilet, or that you are almost to the toilet.   ;D Stay tuned....


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: The Jesnew-Chapter 3: “When the boat meets a f*

You gotta wonder what kind of mind it takes to create a mechanical device that employs a modern circular saw, some 50yr old clamps, and a concrete block....that works!!! :-? :-? :-?

Aye, there may be craftsman amoung us


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: The Jesnew-Chapter 3: “When the boat meets a f*

Man oh man is this thing really taking shape! I wish you'd done it on a new LT 25 just so we'd have a custom one for the Rally:08 but this one's definitely a contender for most garaged-out custom to date. You ARE making it to the rally, yes?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The Jesnew-Chapter 3: “When the boat meets a f*



> You gotta wonder what kind of mind it takes to create a mechanical device that employs a modern circular saw,  some 50yr old clamps,  and a concrete block....that works!!!   :-? :-? :-?
> 
> Aye, there may be craftsman amoung us


Thanks, I knew someone out there would appreciate the invention. We had to get from point A to B and used the limited resources we had to make it happen. We laughed after we put it together and knew we had to share the love with everyone. I think we even had to crack a frosty adult beverage and gaze at our new tool. It worked like a champ though. When and where is the rally this year?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Jesnew-Chapter 3: “When the boat meets a f*

looks to be somewhere in the Miami/ Glades area. dont know if any of the southern brethren has nailed it down quite yet?



L.R.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The Jesnew-Chapter 3: “When the boat meets a f*

I will give it my best. I don't know much about fishing down there, so I might drive down for the day. Time shall tell. 

To Everyone else:

The forth and final chapter is nearly completed. I will be posting it in the next day or two. I know that I have made it even harder to sleep now, but get some. The end is near. ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Jesnew-Chapter 3: “When the boat meets a f*

hurry!...nah, never mind. I dont wanna see the end now.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The Jesnew-Chapter 3: “When the boat meets a f*

This just in....Hot off the press http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1202389601


----------

